# Sony Shake 55 dejó de funcionar (se apagó)



## Josesalazar (Ene 31, 2017)

Hola amigos!
Iré al grano, tengo un equipo sony shake 55 el cual de un día a otro dejó de funcionar y al enchufarlo a la corriente lo único que hacía era mover en un par de vueltas el ventilador trasero que trae, el cual giraba solo, cada 1 min aprox y sin que se le apretará el botón de encendido.
Que le puede haber pasado? Desde ya muchas gracias!

Estaré atento!!! ...


----------



## hellfire4 (Feb 2, 2017)

Bienvenido desde ya al foro colega.
Si tienes conocimiento en electrónica, te paso la data como para guiarte, sino, pues lo mejor seria llevarlo tu técnico de confianza (procura que sea alguien calificado, porque sino suele ser más para mal que otra cosa).

Es el SM, para:

Sony HCD-SHAKE 33/44/55/66/77/88

Suerte desde ya con ello


----------



## javierT (Dic 13, 2017)

Hola buenas consulta mi equipo no enciende no hace nada me podrias orientar que podria ser revise los fusibles y estan bueno.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 13, 2017)

La fuente entrega las tensiones adecuadas ? Mediste algo ?


----------



## javierT (Dic 13, 2017)

No entrega ningun voltaje aparte tengo la placa afuera onda le conecto los 220v y no entrega nada aparte cuando esta conectado todo ni el boton de encendido estaba con su luz roja para ser mas especifico no hace nada no se si en la placa de la fuente puenteo algo para q*UE* me active los voltajes????


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 13, 2017)

Nada de puentear nada 

Te fijaste el fusible ?


----------



## javierT (Dic 14, 2017)

Si todos los fusibles bueno


----------

